# New member and I am also looking for a breeder in PA



## fashionfobie (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello  
I am new to keeping mice. I was excited to learn about all of the color variations so I joined to learn more on this forum. I am also looking for a quality breeder in PA-USA.

~ Natalie


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! There are plenty of nice breeders in the area. I'm also from PA. I'm in the suburbs outside Philly. What part of PA are you located?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Natalie.
Welcome.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hey! Welcome to FMB! I am originally from Waynesboro, PA and am now located in Baltimore, MD. If you are within travelling distance of Baltimore, lemme know- I will have litters in the coming months  Are you looking for any variety in particular?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## fashionfobie (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome  I am located in Erie NW-PA. We moved here for my guys medical school but it is so empty here. Surprisingly hard to find a mice breeder among other things


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

